# Beware of Mad 4 Aquatics on ebay



## Anaconda01 (Feb 21, 2011)

Please beware of Mad 4 Aquatics on ebay, they have set up a new account as their old one was 'ask the genie' which had extremely high levels of bad feedback and could never meet an order I had put with them, comms were terrible (non existant), delivery was always late and quality was never good!!! Beware:devil:


----------

